# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  The new granada corrrie set - big mistake!

## beckyM_1976

Please Delete

----------


## Snagglepus

Oh go on, tell us, what was the big mistake....

----------


## Perdita

> Oh go on, tell us, what was the big mistake....


Guess it was that there is a thread on it already???

----------


## Perdita

> Oh go on, tell us, what was the big mistake....


Guess it was that there is a thread on it already???

----------

